# better suspension for holding the turnes



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I know there has been alot of discussion about traction problems under hard acceleration when drag racing and alot of info is out there about how wo reduce wheel hop. Drag racing is great but im more interested in road racing and am interested in finding out what products are out that will help me turn faster lap times and increase my lateral G numbers for better cornering at high speeds. I already know that tires make a big difference what im looking for is info on springs, shocks, sway bars, coil over. Basicaly I want to be able to hold 0.95G on a skid pad. Also does anyone know of a company that is making and exhaust kit that uses the stock mufflers, I mainly want to pull out alot of the kinks and restrictions out of the exhaust run. I would love all the help I can get.


----------



## leaftye (Oct 11, 2004)

Tires are the main thing. Corner weight the thing too. On a skid pad, shock and springs will do much more than shocks will do...actually, shocks won't do a thing on the skidpad, unless it's bumpy.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> I know there has been alot of discussion about traction problems under hard acceleration when drag racing and alot of info is out there about how wo reduce wheel hop. Drag racing is great but im more interested in road racing and am interested in finding out what products are out that will help me turn faster lap times and increase my lateral G numbers for better cornering at high speeds. I already know that tires make a big difference what im looking for is info on springs, shocks, sway bars, coil over. Basicaly I want to be able to hold 0.95G on a skid pad. Also does anyone know of a company that is making and exhaust kit that uses the stock mufflers, I mainly want to pull out alot of the kinks and restrictions out of the exhaust run. I would love all the help I can get.


I found a site that had a bunch of stuff for the goats..... I wouldn't recommend coilovers... on the "other site" they didn't have very good luck with them. I would go with slp springs, bmr strut tower bar, bmr subframe connectors, hotchkis sway bars, poly bushings, sticky tires, and maybe QA1 adjustable rear shocks...(not sure if they would help...), I stock 85% of what was listed and it would help a bunch!!!!!! :cheers Email me if you have any questions... and I'll get you that site as soon as I find it.
[email protected]


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I've heard good things about the yellow Koni struts...they are tunable...I lust for a set.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> I know there has been alot of discussion about traction problems under hard acceleration when drag racing and alot of info is out there about how wo reduce wheel hop. Drag racing is great but im more interested in road racing and am interested in finding out what products are out that will help me turn faster lap times and increase my lateral G numbers for better cornering at high speeds. I already know that tires make a big difference what im looking for is info on springs, shocks, sway bars, coil over. Basicaly I want to be able to hold 0.95G on a skid pad. Also does anyone know of a company that is making and exhaust kit that uses the stock mufflers, I mainly want to pull out alot of the kinks and restrictions out of the exhaust run. I would love all the help I can get.


I had an X pipe made, it took out the center muffler and i replaced the mufflers in the rear...however, i kept the stock tips. he even kept the stock hangers, so the whole system looks stock, but i have a 3 inch X pipe that sounds awesome. i recomend doing it, if you want just take out the third small can just after the cats...wait, i think you have an 04 i have an 05...whatever, but its possible and it looks awesome.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

BTW I've found that the Prothane polyurethane swaybar bushings as installed in my ride have really stiffened up the car, and have done much to arrest roll and more quickly damps out bumps. A set of swaybars F&R would go further to this end. Highly recommended.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> BTW I've found that the Prothane polyurethane swaybar bushings as installed in my ride have really stiffened up the car, and have done much to arrest roll and more quickly damps out bumps. A set of swaybars F&R would go further to this end. Highly recommended.


 :agree


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Has anyone installed the hotckis sway bar kit yet, I had a full hotckis suspension on a 71 cutlass but that had solid sway bars. Im not sure about these hollow bars, other than reduced weight do they have the same strenght as a solid bar?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> Has anyone installed the hotckis sway bar kit yet, I had a full hotckis suspension on a 71 cutlass but that had solid sway bars. Im not sure about these hollow bars, other than reduced weight do they have the same strenght as a solid bar?


Theoretically, they are _stronger._

I like that bar kit. Sweet.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Has anyone used the Eibach sway bars? I can get the kit (front and rear with bushings) for 299.00! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Has anyone used the Eibach sway bars? I can get the kit (front and rear with bushings) for 299.00! :cheers


That's a good price. Are they available yet? Last I heard they were still vaporware...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> That's a good price. Are they available yet? Last I heard they were still vaporware...


According to my source they will start shipping next week....he assured me that I could get them in six weeks tops. :cheers
I screwed up, it's six weeks not two weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Suspension that is going to have to hold up to almost 1g on the skid pad is going to take a bit of money. You will have to upgrade not only the springs and shocks, but also the sway bars and bushings. You can probably do everything for about $1200 in parts. 
The springs and shocks are going to be the easy parts. The sway bars and assorted bushings to make everything balanced is going to be a bitch, especially the rear control arms and the front sway bar. It can be done, it is just a matter of how much patience you have. And if you aren't doing it, how much money you are going to shell out.
You may also want to invest in a rear end cover from Harrop. At least the rear end will be stable, but your wallet will be almost $500 lighter.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GasTiresandOil said:


> Suspension that is going to have to hold up to almost 1g on the skid pad is going to take a bit of money. You will have to upgrade not only the springs and shocks, but also the sway bars and bushings. You can probably do everything for about $1200 in parts.
> The springs and shocks are going to be the easy parts. The sway bars and assorted bushings to make everything balanced is going to be a bitch, especially the rear control arms and the front sway bar. It can be done, it is just a matter of how much patience you have. And if you aren't doing it, how much money you are going to shell out.
> You may also want to invest in a rear end cover from Harrop. At least the rear end will be stable, but your wallet will be almost $500 lighter.


I agree...... but everyone is missing the fact you need to "stiffen" the chassis to handle the load...i.e., subframe connectors, front strut tower bar, and possibly a cage.. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

It's all part of a chain...you weld one link, the next will move more...


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

im not to worried about the price, I cust want to be able to drive circles around some of the M5 guy's that are talking smack about the GTO that and I want to do some racing on a road course. im even considering calling BMR and finding out how much it would be for them to do the same rear end mod that they did to there car.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> im not to worried about the price, I cust want to be able to drive circles around some of the M5 guy's that are talking smack about the GTO that and I want to do some racing on a road course. im even considering calling BMR and finding out how much it would be for them to do the same rear end mod that they did to there car.


Rear end mod? Which one are you talking about? I stock the entire line...


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

They put an entire 9" IRS in their car. You can buy one from OZ if you want to spend about $3K. They also channeled out the rear sub frame and body so they could fit larger tires on the rear. They had to remount the shock purches as well. They said they could do the mods for the larger rear tires for about $1.5K if your interested.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I would love to be able to put some 295's on the rear, with that mod and a few others im sure I could pull 1g on the pad. Did they say how long it takes to make that kind of a mod?


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> I would love to be able to put some 295's on the rear, with that mod and a few others im sure I could pull 1g on the pad. Did they say how long it takes to make that kind of a mod?



I remember seeing that they could do it in a weekend, but don't quote me.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12880&highlight=10*

Go here and read, there is a lot of info and pics upon what has to be done for the amount of money you will spend.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, okay, I see what your saying. I don't know but you might call Stacey Rockey or her husband, they own it and they should tell you. Tell her Steve at Alan Young sent you and they may give you a break! :cheers


----------

